# Curlyspin



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone bought a puppy from Curlyspin of Boson Lincs? I can't decide whether to go for someone who breeds the occasional litter for pleasure or to go to a bigger breeder. I am concerned that the smaller breeders don't mention DNA PRA testing etc and I do think this is essential. Advice please. Thank you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

There are small hobby breeders out there that do DNA test, you just have to research thoroughly to find them. If it's not mentioned in the general description then they probably don't (as most savvy breeders know it's a strong selling point to include) but ask any way and ask for proof if you decide to purchase.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, from looking at Curlyspin website it looks like the poodles are only BVA certified clear. You definately need to find a breeder that DNA tests, for peace of mind its worth searching. Both large and small breeders are out there that DNA test.


----------

